# Cricket fans - Cricket Matches in Trinidad



## Wilmark (Aug 22, 2012)

Brian Lara will come out of retirement briefly to lead a side to celebrate Trinidads 50th anniversary of Independence by playing a 3 day 2020 series at the Queens Park Oval. I will be covering the match for the organizers. Brian came out this morning to practice at the nets;

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p192052217/h223ae32#h3243946

My blog about the experience:

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/blog

Stay tuned I will update this post with more pictures from the match this weekend. I plan to post over 2000 pictures.


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Cricket fans - Brian Lara practicing this morning for big 2020 Match this Weeken*

Big 2020 cricket match in Trinidad this past weekend:

Friday

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/2020f50/h4068a4ae#h4068a4ae

Saturday:

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p264513426

Sunday:

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/p348902806


----------

